# 2.6.27 VERY slow init

## Havin_it

Hi,

Just upgraded my kernel to gentoo-sources-2.6.27, but when I rebooted, from the moment init started the process slowed to a crawl.

Bizarrely, I found that if I held down ALT, the console output went a lot faster (though still slower than before), and X would only start successfully at all if I continued holding the key down. Once KDE was loaded, it was just as responsive as usual, but when shutting down I had the same speed issue.

In the console I tried running powertop, and the wakeups were much higher than usual with the biggest offender being "PS/2 keyboard/mouse/touchpad" (IIRC).

I don't have a copy of the dmesg to show (I've booted back to my old kernel) but will post it shortly.  Please let me know what other info would be useful.

Any ideas what's causing this strange condition?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Fair CPU Scheduling would be my first guess. It is the most likely suspect.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Havin_it

Hi Pappy  :Very Happy: 

I don't remember changing anything related to scheduling when I ran make oldconfig, but I could be wrong. What should I be looking at in my .config?

Here's that dmesg:

```
Dec 2004

PM: Adding info for usb:usb1

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:1-0:1.0

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.1_ep81

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.1_ep00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

PM: Adding info for platform:i8042

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

PM: Adding info for No Bus:mice

PM: Adding info for serio:serio0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:psaux

PM: Adding info for serio:serio1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

PM: Adding info for serio:serio2

PM: Adding info for serio:serio3

PM: Adding info for serio:serio4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:input3

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event3

i2c /dev entries driver

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: I/O resource 0000:00:1f.3 [0x1880-0x189f] conflicts with ACPI region SBUS [0x1880-0x188f]

ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver

PM: Adding info for No Bus:i2c-0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:i2c-0

PM: Adding info for i2c:0-0050

PM: Adding info for i2c:0-0051

PM: Adding info for No Bus:input4

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:mouse0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:input5

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:mouse1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:device-mapper

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Oct 14 2008

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_pci_dev_parity_clear()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_sysfs_setup_mc_kset()

EDAC DEBUG: edac_sysfs_setup_mc_kset() Registered '.../edac/mc' kobject

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

dca service started, version 1.4

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (14336 buckets, 57344 max)

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Plase use

nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel paramater, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or

sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.

ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tunl0

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bridge firewalling registered

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Using IPI Shortcut mode

PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu_dma_latency

PM: Adding info for No Bus:network_latency

PM: Adding info for No Bus:network_throughput

PM: Resume from partition /dev/hda5

PM: Checking hibernation image.

Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

PM: Resume from disk failed.

  Magic number: 12:282:917

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 248k freed

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 4687002662 ns)

PM: Adding info for No Bus:acpi_video0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:acpi_video1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:acpi_video2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:input6

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event6

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usb_host2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001820

PM: Adding info for usb:usb2

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:2-0:1.0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev2.1_ep81

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev2.1_ep00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usb_host3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001840

PM: Adding info for usb:usb3

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:3-0:1.0

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:timer

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.1_ep81

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.1_ep00

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usb_host4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001860

PM: Adding info for usb:usb4

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:4-0:1.0

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.1_ep81

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.1_ep00

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 53759 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pcmC0D4p

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pcmC0D3c

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pcmC0D2c

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pcmC0D1c

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pcmC0D0p

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pcmC0D0c

PM: Adding info for ac97:0-0:ALC202

PM: Adding info for No Bus:controlC0

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:rtc0

rtc_cmos 00:01: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa2

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs2

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa3

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs3

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa4

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs4

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa5

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs5

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa6

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs6

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs7

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa7

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs7

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa7

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs8

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa8

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs8

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa8

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs9

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa9

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs9

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa9

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs10

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa10

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs10

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa10

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs11

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa11

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs11

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa11

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs12

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa12

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs12

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa12

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 819272k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:819272k

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa2

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs2

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa3

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs3

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa4

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs4

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa5

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs5

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa6

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs6

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs7

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa7

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs7

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa7

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs8

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa8

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs8

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa8

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs9

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa9

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs9

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa9

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs10

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa10

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs10

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa10

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs11

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa11

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs11

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa11

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs12

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa12

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs12

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa12

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa2

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs2

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa3

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs3

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa4

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs4

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa5

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs5

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa6

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs6

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs7

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa7

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs7

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa7

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs8

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa8

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs8

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa8

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs9

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa9

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs9

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa9

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs10

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa10

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs10

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa10

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs11

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa11

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs11

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa11

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs12

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa12

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs12

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa12

PM: Adding info for No Bus:mixer

PM: Adding info for No Bus:adsp

PM: Adding info for No Bus:dsp

PM: Adding info for No Bus:audio

PM: Adding info for No Bus:seq

PM: Adding info for No Bus:sequencer

PM: Adding info for No Bus:sequencer2

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs12

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa12

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs7

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa7

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa3

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, disabling EC GPE

```

----------

## Paapaa

I have hard time believing CPU scheduler causes this. Are you saying that everything else than INIT works perfectly? 

That doesn't seem to be the whole dmesg. Can you post it all? (That "Dec 2004" looks so odd in the beginning  :Smile: 

----------

## Havin_it

I promise, that's everything output by the dmesg command.  When I get back to the machine I'll take a chunk of /var/log/messages if that's better...

Dec 2004 is very odd.  I haven't even been using Gentoo that long (nearly though).  A lot of the initial output is contributor acknowledgements, maybe this is part of one of these?

Having gone through the process again, I think actually the slowdown begins just before the console reports init starting, just for a few seconds (which should be no seconds normally).  The ALT-to-speed-up trick also has an effect while KDE is logging in, but once the desktop is loaded the speed of, say, opening KWrite and redraws of my superkaramba themes, seems normal. I've not explored this too much, though - and the CPU fan is still blasting away, though the CPU monitor doesn't show that high usage.

During init an underscore cursor is visible (I don't think it is normally), and when ALT is pressed or held, the cursor's blink rate speeds up.  It seems a lot like a framebuffer problem, though I've just tried swapping-out my usual uvesafb for intelfb, and it hasn't made a difference.

Very odd. Is any of this shedding more light?

----------

## cst

Im surprised that its even working for you, because I have a lot of problems:

-during init I get errors about /etc/mtab being not updatable and a lot of chmod errors saying that FS is readonly.

-my X doesnt start at all.

-and on exit I have errors about iptables and probably other things but its to quick to see:)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> Hi Pappy 
> 
> I don't remember changing anything related to scheduling when I ran make oldconfig, but I could be wrong. What should I be looking at in my .config?

 

You seem to have numerous problems with your kernel...as far as I can see with your dmesg. My strong suggestion is to download the kernel seed for your particular kernel source. Compare the settings I use in it to the ones you are using with your kernel. Or download it, put in your devices, and recompile

Or, if you want, send me the results of lspci -n  cat /proc/cpuinfo, as well as your /etc/fstab file via private message, and I'll see what's wrong with your setup.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## pdw_hu

Did anyone have problems with mounting the / partition as read-only with 2.6.27? For some reason this happens to me, and this way It spouts a lot of msgs with /var and /tmp being ro.

----------

## Paapaa

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> I promise, that's everything output by the dmesg command.  When I get back to the machine I'll take a chunk of /var/log/messages if that's better...

 

Just make sure you don't fill up the terminal/console buffer if you are pasting directly from there. In that case you'll miss the beginning. The best way is to "dmesg > temp" and look that using a text editor. (or maybe dmesg is already a file somewhere - can't check now) I'm actually 100% sure you are missing the beginning of dmesg. That "Dec 2004" is just an end of one line. (Related to EHCI driver date).

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> During init an underscore cursor is visible (I don't think it is normally), and when ALT is pressed or held, the cursor's blink rate speeds up.  It seems a lot like a framebuffer problem, though I've just tried swapping-out my usual uvesafb for intelfb, and it hasn't made a difference.
> 
> 

 

Yeah, I was about to ask about framebuffer too. The best thing is to disable it totally and try without it. Also, read LKML to see if there are similar reports.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *pdw_hu wrote:*   

> Did anyone have problems with mounting the / partition as read-only with 2.6.27? For some reason this happens to me, and this way It spouts a lot of msgs with /var and /tmp being ro.

 

No, I'm using 2.6.27 right now, and I haven't seen a problem with it (except that it won't allow ndiswrapper to finish compilation). Perhaps you should start your own thread on this topic, so you can get the help you need, and not take anything away from the original poster.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Havin_it

Thanks for the replies.

@Pappy: I'll send you the output items you mentioned. I should just detail my own upgrade procedure in case this is relevant: for each new kernel, I copy the previous kernel's .config into place and run make oldconfig. I've been using this method for years now - is it bad practice? PS - I do read the hints for every new choice I have to make with a new kernel release, but they often don't mean much to me so usually the decisions I make are guesswork, or following the recommended choice blindly.

PPS - just spied your reply to pdw_hu. I can't build madwifi-ng against 2.6.27 myself (I was saving this crisis for after the main event  :Wink:  ). Connection?

@Paapaa: I think you're right. I was piping dmesg output into a file, but the file itself (/var/log/dmesg) is similarly truncated and I suspect this must be to do with logrotate.  I'll see about disabling logrotate and hopefully come up with a full log.

If I disable all framebuffer drivers, what behaviour should I expect during boot?  And is there a commandline to stop the kernel from loading any, rather than rebuilding without them?

----------

## cst

 *pdw_hu wrote:*   

> Did anyone have problems with mounting the / partition as read-only with 2.6.27? For some reason this happens to me, and this way It spouts a lot of msgs with /var and /tmp being ro.

 

I have the same thing

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Havin_it wrote:*   

> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> @Pappy: I'll send you the output items you mentioned. I should just detail my own upgrade procedure in case this is relevant: for each new kernel, I copy the previous kernel's .config into place and run make oldconfig. I've been using this method for years now - is it bad practice? PS - I do read the hints for every new choice I have to make with a new kernel release, but they often don't mean much to me so usually the decisions I make are guesswork, or following the recommended choice blindly.

 

Technically, using make oldconfig isn't wrong. However, after a certain number of iterations of make oldconfig, you start having mismatch problems with the compilation. Also, since things move around from major revision to major revision, it's actually best to only use make oldconfig within the bounds of a major revision, ie moving from 2.6.26 to 2.6.26.4, a make oldconfig will work out fine, as things are in the same place. 

However, between major revisions, there are always things moved around, dropped and added, and so on. I have found from my own personal experience that it's best to start a new revision with a make defconfig followed by a make xconfig (or make menuconfig) to tweak and twiddle. That way, you're sure to not run into mismatches, or other strange and "wondrous" kernel snafu's. 

 *Quote:*   

> PPS - just spied your reply to pdw_hu. I can't build madwifi-ng against 2.6.27 myself (I was saving this crisis for after the main event  ). Connection?

 

As far as I know, no. The b43 module works, so I think it's more about the continuing struggle between the kernel devs, and those who would rather use their wireless network adapters than worry about the possibility of kernel tainting.

 *Quote:*   

> If I disable all framebuffer drivers, what behaviour should I expect during boot?  And is there a commandline to stop the kernel from loading any, rather than rebuilding without them?

 

My first question would be why you want to do this? 

What generally happens is that you don't get anything showing on your screen during boot. If you are using kdm/gdm, no problem, assuming their set right from the get-go (yeah, right). If you are going to actually try to run a non X console session, you REALLY don't want to get rid of the framebuffer.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Paapaa

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> What generally happens is that you don't get anything showing on your screen during boot. If you are using kdm/gdm, no problem, assuming their set right from the get-go (yeah, right). If you are going to actually try to run a non X console session, you REALLY don't want to get rid of the framebuffer.

 

What? You don't need framebuffer support for that. Kernel messages are displayed just normally in text console - just instead of vga modes they are displayed in text mode. Well, I have never had framebuffer support and I see kernel messages just fine  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Well, I had it not work for me, and when I enabled framebuffer, it started working. That's my experience. That's why I said it.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Havin_it

Hi all, I'm back.

Pappy very kindly PM'd me a cleaned-up .config for my kernel. Unfortunately the sloth of init is unchanged.

I'm up for giving this no-framebuffer idea a try. How do I go about it? And does anyone have any further suggestions before I file a bug?

----------

## Paapaa

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Well, I had it not work for me, and when I enabled framebuffer, it started working. That's my experience. That's why I said it.

 

You most likely just missed VGA_CONSOLE option. But framebuffer is not needed at all for kernel boot messages.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Paapaa, Anything is possible. I admit that sometimes doing kernel troubleshooting took on a commando approach. That could have been one of those excursions. Goddess forbid I'd claim to be perfect.  :Smile: 

Havin_it, post the result of emerge --info, and /var/log/dmesg. 

Do you have another OS installed? Does it behave badly?

It would behoove you to check bugzilla, both here and at kernel.org.There may already be a bug on this issue. If you're still having slow boot, and you haven't modified my kernel, then there's something else weird afoot. That should have put wings on it, like Red Bull.   :Laughing: 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DirtyHairy

After reading this thread, just to reinforce what paapaa said: yep, this looks to me like a framebuffer issue, too. Virtually any graphics card out there supports the standard VGA text modes, which can be used for the console just fine (which is also the default in vanilla kernels if I am not very mistaken). 

f you're looking for the thing in menuconfig, it's under "Device Drivers->Graphics support->Console display". Just make sure that "VGA text console" (and also "Video mode selection support" for your convenience) are checked and disable "Framebuffer console support". You know that it worked if the console letters are big and the penguin is gone  :Smile: 

----------

## Havin_it

@Pappy: here's emerge --info, I'll post the dmesg shortly.

```
Portage 2.2_rc12 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 i686)                                                                                           

=================================================================                                   

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.60GHz-with-glibc2.0             

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 21 Oct 2008 19:45:01 +0000                                                  

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]                  

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                        

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39                                                                        

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1                                                               

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r8                                                                       

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                         

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2                                                                          

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0                                                                          

sys-apps/openrc:     0.3.0-r1                                                                       

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3                                                                    

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                                     

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1                                   

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                        

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4                                                                      

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                         

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.26                                                                         

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"                                                                          

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                          

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -w"                       

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                           

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/bin/pptpconfig.php /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /usr/share/wine"                                                        

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d /usr/share/wine/fonts"    

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -w"                     

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles" 

FEATURES="ccache distlocks nodoc parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                           

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk/"                                                    

LANG="en_GB"                                                                                        

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                   

LINGUAS="en_GB"                                                                                     

MAKEOPTS="-j2"                                                                                      

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                      

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"          

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"                                                                           

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                              

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"                                                                

SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                   

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr chm cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga dio dri dvd dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac flash foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp glitz gpm hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick innodb isdnlog java java5 javascript jpeg kde kerberos ldap libnotify libwww mad madwifi matroska midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcntl pcre pdf perl php png posix ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl session sharedmem soap sockets spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype unicode usb vcd vhosts vorbis wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xmlrpc xorg xsl xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 intel fbdev vesa"                                                                 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS 
```

As for other OS, I dual-boot with XP and I still have the 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 kernel installed also. Both work fine.

I'll try with no framebuffer and report back.

----------

## Havin_it

Hmm, this looks like a candidate:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11516

I haven't read through it all yet, but a couple of things stood out:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11516#c7

 *Quote:*   

> The boot up is just as quick as with 2.6.26-rc9 until the kernel begins 
> 
> processing udev events - then things just seem to grind to a halt.
> 
> 

 

Isn't this the line that gets output just before OpenRC starts? That's where it goes wrong for me.

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11516#c10

 *Quote:*   

> Failure to honor the "reboot" or "poweroff" commands at all - the machine
> 
> goes into the "HALT" state, but never powers off.

 

IIRC, when I gave the SysReq RSEIUB 'salute', I did not reboot or poweroff. Normally, the reboot is audible on my machine even if the screen does not shut off.

Also, my dmesg is definitely getting cut off - the logfile itself starts in the middle of a line - and logrotate does not seem to be involved. What's going on there?

----------

## Havin_it

Right, NOT a framebuffer issue. Rebuilt with no framebuffer support and only VGA console, and the result was exactly the same.

I need to get to the bottom of this dmesg problem. I can turn on all the debugging I like in the kernel, but that's no good if I can't read it :S

----------

## Paapaa

How about just "dmesg > temp.txt" And the just "nano temp.txt".

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Or, the easiest, look in /var/log/dmesg. And while yo're at it, look at the openrc support thread to see if there's been another report of this. Then make a bug report referencing openrc/baselayout-2

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Havin_it

I should have clarified: I think even the contents of /var/log/dmesg are truncated.  The below is from booting 2.6.27 and switching to console as soon as X started and copying the file to another location, i.e. cp /var/log/dmesg ~/dmesg.txt.

```
ports                                                           

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.                 

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free.                 

hda: max request size: 128KiB                                   

hda: 58605120 sectors (30005 MB), CHS=58140/16/63               

hda: cache flushes supported                                    

PM: Adding info for No Bus:hda                                  

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >                         

PM: Adding info for No Bus:hda1                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:hda2                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:hda3                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:hda4                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:hda5                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:hda6                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:3:0                                  

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache              

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20                            

PM: Adding info for No Bus:hdc                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:22:0                                 

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods        

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods        

ohci1394 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PM: Adding info for ieee1394:fw-host0                            

PM: Adding info for No Bus:fw-host0                              

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[e0200000-e02007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]                                                                                    

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [1179:ff00]                                             

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI                                                  

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI                                                            

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:04.0, mfunc 0x00111c12, devctl 0x44                                        

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0c78, PCI irq 16                                                              

Socket status: 30000006                                                                             

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#02) from #02 to #06                                 

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x3000 - 0x3fff                                               

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xe0200000 - 0xe02fffff                                    

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff                                    

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pcmcia_socket0                                                           

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon0                                                                  

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23                                   

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64                                                  

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller                                                         

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usb_host1                                                                

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon1                                                                  

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1                                

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1                                                                 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 128 is not supported                                      

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xe0100000                                                    

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004                               

PM: Adding info for usb:usb1                                                                        

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                     

PM: Adding info for usb:1-0:1.0                                                                     

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                          

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected                                                                       

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.1_ep81                                                           

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.1_ep00                                                           

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002                                       

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1                                  

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller                                                             

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo ehci_hcd                                                

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7                                                                

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12                              

PM: Adding info for platform:i8042                                                                  

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.                                          

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1                                                            

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12                                                          

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12                                                          

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12                                                          

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12                                                          

PM: Adding info for No Bus:mice                                                                     

PM: Adding info for serio:serio0                                                                    

PM: Adding info for No Bus:psaux                                                                    

PM: Adding info for serio:serio1                                                                    

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice                                                         

PM: Adding info for serio:serio2                                                                    

PM: Adding info for serio:serio3                                                                    

PM: Adding info for serio:serio4                                                                    

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event0                                                                   

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event1                                                                   

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event2                                                                   

PM: Adding info for No Bus:input3                                                                   

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3                                          

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event3                                                                   

i2c /dev entries driver                                                                             

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17                                 

ACPI: I/O resource 0000:00:1f.3 [0x1880-0x189f] conflicts with ACPI region SBUS [0x1880-0x188f]     

ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver                                                                   

PM: Adding info for No Bus:i2c-0                                                                    

PM: Adding info for No Bus:i2c-0                                                                    

PM: Adding info for i2c:0-0050                                                                      

PM: Adding info for i2c:0-0051                                                                      

PM: Adding info for No Bus:input4                                                                   

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input4                                                            

PM: Adding info for No Bus:mouse0                                                                   

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event4                                                                   

PM: Adding info for No Bus:input5                                                                   

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input5                                              

PM: Adding info for No Bus:mouse1                                                                   

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event5                                                                   

PM: Adding info for No Bus:device-mapper                                                            

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com                    

cpuidle: using governor ladder                                                                      

cpuidle: using governor menu                                                                        

dca service started, version 1.4                                                                    

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev                                                     

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid                                                     

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver                                                                    

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.                                                                      

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.                                                               

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)                                               

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Plase use                                 

nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel paramater, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or                          

sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.                                              

ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.                                                        

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tunl0                                                                    

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team                                                        

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller                                                                

TCP cubic registered                                                                                

Initializing XFRM netlink socket                                                                    

NET: Registered protocol family 17                                                                  

Bridge firewalling registered                                                                       

Using IPI Shortcut mode                                                                             

PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu_dma_latency                                                          

PM: Adding info for No Bus:network_latency                                                          

PM: Adding info for No Bus:network_throughput                                                       

PM: Resume from partition /dev/hda5                                                                 

PM: Checking hibernation image.                                                                     

Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle                                                       

PM: Resume from disk failed.                                                                        

  Magic number: 12:227:132                                                                          

acpi device:07: hash matches                                                                        

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)                                             

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds                                                      

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.                                                 

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.                                                       

Freeing unused kernel memory: 284k freed                                                            

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1                                                                    

PM: Adding info for ieee1394:00023f3a43003a9d                                                       

PM: Adding info for No Bus:00023f3a43003a9d                                                         

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f3a43003a9d]                                     

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1                                                                    

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 23434961049 ns)                                                   

PM: Adding info for No Bus:acpi_video0                                                              

PM: Adding info for No Bus:acpi_video1                                                              

PM: Adding info for No Bus:acpi_video2                                                              

PM: Adding info for No Bus:input6                                                                   

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input6                                                             

PM: Adding info for No Bus:event6                                                                   

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)                                     

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0                                                 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16                                   

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller                                                         

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usb_host2                                                                

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon2                                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2                                

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001820                                                   

PM: Adding info for usb:usb2                                                                        

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                     

PM: Adding info for usb:2-0:1.0                                                                     

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                          

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                       

PM: Adding info for No Bus:timer                                                                    

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev2.1_ep81                                                           

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev2.1_ep00                                                           

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001                                       

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1                                  

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller                                                             

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo uhci_hcd                                                

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0                                                                

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19                                   

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller                                                         

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usb_host3                                                                

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon3                                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3                                

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001840                                                   

PM: Adding info for usb:usb3                                                                        

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                     

PM: Adding info for usb:3-0:1.0                                                                     

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                          

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                       

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.1_ep81                                                           

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.1_ep00                                                           

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001                                       

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1                                  

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller                                                             

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo uhci_hcd                                                

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1                                                                

Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17                                  

Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64                                                 

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 53860 usecs                                                   

intel8x0: clocking to 48000                                                                         

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pcmC0D4p                                                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pcmC0D3c                                                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pcmC0D2c                                                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pcmC0D1c                                                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pcmC0D0p                                                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pcmC0D0c                                                                 

PM: Adding info for ac97:0-0:ALC202                                                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:controlC0                                                                

Intel ICH Modem 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17                            

Intel ICH Modem 0000:00:1f.6: setting latency timer to 64                                           

Unable to initialize codec #0                                                                       

Intel ICH Modem 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B disabled                                                    

Intel ICH Modem: probe of 0000:00:1f.6 failed with error -13                                        

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18                                   

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller                                                         

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usb_host4                                                                

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbmon4                                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4                                

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001860                                                   

PM: Adding info for usb:usb4                                                                        

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                     

PM: Adding info for usb:4-0:1.0                                                                     

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                          

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                       

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.1_ep81                                                           

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.1_ep00                                                           

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001                                       

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1                                  

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller                                                             

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo uhci_hcd                                                

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2                                                                

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs1                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa1                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs1                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa1                                                                    

PM: Adding info for No Bus:rtc0                                                                     

rtc_cmos 00:01: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0                                               

rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k                                                                   

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs2                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa2                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs2                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa2                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs3                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa3                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs3                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa3                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs4                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa4                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs4                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa4                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs5                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa5                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs5                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa5                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs6                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa6                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs6                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa6                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs7                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa7                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs7                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa7                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs8                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa8                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs8                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa8                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs9                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa9                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs9                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa9                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs10                                                                    

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa10                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs10                                                                  

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa10                                                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs11                                                                    

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa11                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs11                                                                  

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa11                                                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs12                                                                    

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa12                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs12                                                                  

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa12                                                                 

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal                                                                   

Adding 819272k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:819272k                             

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs2                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa2                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs2                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa2                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs3                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa3                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs3                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa3                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs4                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa4                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs4                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa4                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs5                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa5                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs5                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa5                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs6                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa6                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs6                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa6                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs7                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa7                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs7                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa7                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs8                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa8                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs8                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa8                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs9                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa9                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs9                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa9                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs10                                                                    

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa10                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs10                                                                  

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa10                                                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs11                                                                    

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa11                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs11                                                                  

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa11                                                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs12                                                                    

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa12                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs12                                                                  

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa12                                                                 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs2                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa2                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs2                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa2                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs3                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa3                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs3                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa3                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs4                                                                     

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa4                                                                    

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs4                                                                   

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa4                                                                  

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa5

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs5

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa6

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs6

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs7

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa7

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs7

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa7

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs8

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa8

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs8

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa8

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs9

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa9

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs9

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa9

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs10

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa10

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs10

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa10

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs11

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa11

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs11

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa11

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs12

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa12

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcs12

PM: Removing info for No Bus:vcsa12
```

This is the best I can get from it, the contents of the file are always cut off at the beginning. What is doing that?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Now that I've seen that, definitely do what paapaa said. Then perhaps you might want to turn off Power Management Debug Support under Power management options in your kernel so you will have something else in your /var/log/dmesg besides all that debugging crap.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## rapsure

What CPU are you using? I have a .config that you could use with the 2.6.27 that is for an AMD64 cpu what will boot any AMD64 computer, and I didn't experience a slow init.

----------

## Havin_it

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Now that I've seen that, definitely do what paapaa said. Then perhaps you might want to turn off Power Management Debug Support under Power management options in your kernel so you will have something else in your /var/log/dmesg besides all that debugging crap.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

I've reviewed the thread and I'm not sure what he said that I haven't done yet?

Meantime, I see there's an -r1 out. Going to give that a try.

@rapsure: plain ol' x86 over here, I'm afraid. Thanks anyhoo...

----------

## Havin_it

Sorry for the big bump, but just an update: I've taken this issue to the bugmountain:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=244292

...and onward to the kernel bugzilla...

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12269

...and as you'll see, the process seems to have ground to a halt. The kernel buggers have gone very quiet, no longer responding to my pleas for further debugging advice, and the Gentoo team (rightly, I guess) want no more to do with it.

All of which seems to leave me out of options and very frustrated. I've fairly adequate free time now that I could debug the life out of this, if I knew where to start.

Please, if anyone can add any suggestions about how I can make headway with this, I'd be eternally grateful. Those newer kernels contain newer Intel graphics driver code that (rumour has it) might go some way to making my current desktop experience a bit less crap, not to mention plenty of other new hotness I'm fed up of being barred from. I'm game for anything you might suggest, however improbable!

----------

